# Fattie bacon.



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

Another post from my butchering of my sons show pig.  

Bacon..  Use the cure calculator from Digging dog on the forum.   Cure for 14 days then smoke.  Warm smoked and used cob pellets in my MES.













IMG_20180209_202004185



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 13, 2018


















IMG_20180209_193916070_TOP



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 13, 2018


















IMG_20180224_112326237_TOP



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 24, 2018


















IMG_20180224_184302381



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 24, 2018


















48132



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 2, 2018






Fried up it tastes great , even the fat.    I guess this is what you get feeding a high fat diet to get the show look.

Only one pic of the CB, I had a slicer issue.  Well the slicer had a issue with me.  I sliced my finger.













IMG_20180301_202527669



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 2, 2018


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 2, 2018)

That looks top notch Adam, I bet it's awesome tasting. How long of a smoke?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

danmcg said:


> That looks top notch Adam, I bet it's awesome tasting. How long of a smoke?



Thanks Dan.  It tastes great.  Its way fatty thou.    

The loins on the other hand is perfect.


----------



## mosparky (Mar 2, 2018)

Well, the fat is where the flavor is anyways, so you're good to go.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2018)

You know what ? You should be totally proud of all that you did here. I mean the whole thing from start to finish . 
Amazing . From the knowledge to the hard work , family time , to table fare that you just can't buy . 
Rocked it out bud ,,,


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Well, the fat is where the flavor is anyways, so you're good to go.



Yup its tasty.




chopsaw said:


> You know what ? You should be totally proud of all that you did here. I mean the whole thing from start to finish .
> Amazing . From the knowledge to the hard work , family time , to table fare that you just can't buy .
> Rocked it out bud ,,,



Thanks.   With having a beef farm it was kinda easy to raise a pig. But yes, homegrown is the way to go.  I mean the color of the meat is red compared to pink like store bought.  


I really appericate the great comment.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 2, 2018)

Yessir! Nicely done.Slicer safety first...:oops:


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Yessir! Nicely done.Slicer safety first...:oops:



Thanks.   I have sliced 100's of pounds of meat through this slicer, it finally got me.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 2, 2018)

That's what I hear,they get'cha when you're not lookin'.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 2, 2018)

Sure looks different than the store stuff.. twice the size 

Very nice :)

Bunches!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2018)

That's a nice looking batch of bacon Adam. Congratulations on going from raised to butchered. I don't think I could do the butchering - after a few months the pig would be more like a family pet. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2018)

Fantastic looking bacon Adam!
I like fatty bacon, that's where all the flavor is!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2018)

Looks Freaking Awesome, Adam!!!:)
Beautiful Job!
Lots of nice Fat on the CB too!
I Like!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Sure looks different than the store stuff.. twice the size
> 
> Very nice :)
> 
> Bunches!



Thanks Rings




gmc2003 said:


> That's a nice looking batch of bacon Adam. Congratulations on going from raised to butchered. I don't think I could do the butchering - after a few months the pig would be more like a family pet.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris.  I have no problem eating it.  The wife and son, yea thats a different thing. 





SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking bacon Adam!
> I like fatty bacon, that's where all the flavor is!
> Al



Thanks Al.  





bearcarver said:


> Looks Freaking Awesome, Adam!!!:)
> Beautiful Job!
> Lots of nice Fat on the CB too!
> I Like!!
> ...



Thanks alot Bear.    Atleast the fat on the bacon cooks up nice.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 3, 2018)

no wonder it's red and not pink...   your blood was all over it from cutting your finger...  :eek: 

all joking aside... that looks great Adam ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 3, 2018)

I agree.  There's nothing like home grown.  We're eating a pig right now that my buddy raised--fantastic flavor.
And yeah, that's too much fat on the bacon for me too, but think of all the great bacon grease that you'll have.  MMMMMM.
The back bacon looks really great.  
As for the slicer getting you, well........
sometimes you're the slicer, sometimes you're the meat.  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 4, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> I agree.  There's nothing like home grown.  We're eating a pig right now that my buddy raised--fantastic flavor.
> And yeah, that's too much fat on the bacon for me too, but think of all the great bacon grease that you'll have.  MMMMMM.
> The back bacon looks really great.
> As for the slicer getting you, well........
> ...



Maybe that's the key? You raise one, your buddy (or son) raises another. Then you swap pigs at harvest time.
CFarmer, looks fantastic, as does the ham. I completely understand about the slicer. Mine got me as soon as I got it home and was giving it a good cleaning. One half-second of inattention is all it takes...


----------



## challenger (Mar 6, 2018)

The bacon looks awesome! I have got to try making my own.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone.  Althou its fatty it tastes great.    Shrinks up alot cause of the fat.  

Yes, I am saving all the bacon grease.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Dan.  It tastes great.  Its way fatty thou.
> 
> The loins on the other hand is perfect.


What about the fingers on the other hand? <wink>

That bacon looks awesome c farmer!


----------



## texomakid (Apr 17, 2018)

I think it looks perfect. Fat is part of bacon. I'm taking notes................


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 17, 2018)

How did I miss this?!? Looks great, c! 

Now go plant something. It’s April. :p


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2018)

texomakid said:


> I think it looks perfect. Fat is part of bacon. I'm taking notes................




Thanks.  We are enjoying it, even my wife who doesn't like fat.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> How did I miss this?!? Looks great, c!
> 
> Now go plant something. It’s April. :p



Thanks sir.  Planting??   We just got a dusting of snow tonight


----------



## 73saint (Jun 14, 2018)

That's a thing of beauty, Adam.  Do you add any particular seasoning to your cure mix?  Up to now all I have tried is CBP, onion powder & garlic powder.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks.    I usually don't add anything unless I am making maple bacon.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 15, 2018)

Dang... Another awesome thread I missed! … Late to anyway.
Looks fantastic to me! I cant wait for this fall for our home raised hogs as well. I can only hope they look that good.
You are probably healed up by now from your slicer incident... Mine hasn't got me yet but I know its just a matter of time. I think it is saving up... and when it happens it will be doosy!


----------

